# John Peters



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone know an ex-Blue Funnel R/O, John Peters? He and I were at Northern Counties in Preston 1965-68. I joined Mimco and he went to Blue Flue. The last I heard of him was in 1973. He had married and was living in Garstang, Preston.


----------

